# Knob and Tube Wiring?



## mtlogcabin (Jan 16, 2020)

We have a historical mansion that has an active knob and tube electrical wiring in the attic. Currently operates as a tourist/museum. The curators want to add fiberglass batts or blow in insulation in the attic which will cover the knob and tube wiring system. My gut says this is not a good idea but I don't really know.
I am looking for opinions or code or historical horror stories where this should not be done or is safe to do


----------



## cda (Jan 16, 2020)

Check this thread

See if it helps



https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.co...tube-wiring-and-replacement-insulation.11601/


----------



## JPohling (Jan 16, 2020)

No you cannot install insulation over the knob and tube


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 16, 2020)

mtnlogcabin, NEC 394.12 (5) Uses not permitted


----------



## e hilton (Jan 16, 2020)

At first i thought the historical aspect was behind their continued use of the k&t wiring, but then i realized that it will be hidden from view by the insulation ... so whats the point in keeping it?   
If the k&t is visible to tourists who visit the attic, and they want to keep it as a feature, then convert to emt/romex below the insulation, and re-install the k&t above the insulation as an inactive component of the mansion.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 16, 2020)

Agree wit others, covering K&T is a no-no, it needs the free air to dissipate heat.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for the answers especially the NEC code section


----------



## mark handler (Jan 17, 2020)

In most cases states do allow the Building Official, the authority to detemain what structure or componant is unsafe.

Most will rely on a third party to do that, ie, Electrical Contractor.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 17, 2020)

Does amperage load figure into the equation?
1905 with only a 30A service feed, minimal appliances (frig., TV, minimal outlets)  and lighting.


----------

